# Shower Handle Doesn't Turn + No Hot Water



## wcc201 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey guys. Long time fan of this forum and excited I finally get a chance to post something on it for once. I recently bought a new shower head system w/ knob and all for my bathroom since it needed a new one pretty badly. (The old one was turning greenish yellow? Not very appetizing.) At any rate, I had it installed but two things I noticed were: 

(1) The shower knob is a single handle that turns counter-clockwise. When I goto turn the knob, it turns very short and doesn't feel like its turning all the way. It turns for an inch or two and stops. It just seems like too short of a range for a shower knob?

(2) The water is very lukewarm. I think the new shower system may have a limiter built in. Can this limiter be removed? If you turn the handle to the hottest water temperature setting the shower water just comes out luke warm or just slightly warm.

I googled some articles for it and all I could find was this: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-repair-a-shower-faucet-water-doesnt-get-hot 

If I left out any info that would help please let me know and I'll do my best to answer. Really appreciate any advice from ppl who might've experienced this kind of shower/bathroom problem. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

In the spirit of Christmas I'm going to be nice to you despite your lies about being a long time fan of this forum...

If you were you would know that this forum is for...








And we do not offer assistance to homeowners and DIYers...

In fact we taunt them, offer facetious advise, and bat them around a little bit similar to what a cat does with a mouse...

But this is Christmas and I'm going to offer you advise that will get your shower fixed without the risk of scalding you or your family. Call a Licensed Plumber to make the repair. If you used a Licensed Plumber to install the shower call him back, and I'm sure he'll stand behind his work and fix the problem. However, if you bought the valve yourself and he only installed it for you, and there is a product defect then you can expect to be charged. You can also expect to be charged if some other problem in the home is causing this problem.

If you used a handyman or friend of a friend who dabbles in plumbing then let this be a lesson, and use licensed plumbers in the future.

Thats the best advice you'll ever get here and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey WCC, where are ya located? I'm sure one if the pro's on this forum work near you & could schedule ya for the necessary repair. Plus, since you're such a long-time fan of the forum, they would give you an autograph!!   Seriously, when ya head over to the DIY site, where you'll probably get more help, be sure to tell the folks the faucet brand. As a construction manager, or whatever it is you claim to be, you're WELL AWARE of the need for details and paying attention to them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mccmech said:


> Hey WCC, where are ya located? I'm sure one if the pro's on this forum work near you & could schedule ya for the necessary repair. Plus, since you're such a long-time fan of the forum, they would give you an autograph!!


Hey! That's a great idea...
I give free autographs to customers...:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tepid is the new hot! You are ahead of the curve.

See Red, I guess new construction plumbers aren't the only ones that can't read instructions and follow them. Maybe the installation manual was missing the page on how to adjust the temp.

Former construction assistant ... so you mean the bosses secretary? Is your lack of instruction following the reason why you had to put "Former" assistant? Do you make a bad cup of coffee?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Call a licensed plumber. Wait until Monday. Merry Christmas


----------



## wcc201 (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. With your guys help and google search I was able to find a youtube video regarding adjusting the limiters on the delta brand shower I have. Thanks again for all your guys comments. Very much appreciated yall.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wcc201 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. With your guys help and google search I was able to find a youtube video regarding adjusting the limiters on the delta brand shower I have. Thanks again for all your guys comments. Very much appreciated yall.


Now don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya...


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol. YouTube video. That's what I tell my customers when I get there. "We'll figure this out. I just watched a YouTube video in the driveway". 

BTW. This guys is trolling.


----------

